# Lung disease and cardarine



## Geezagammie (Jul 6, 2020)

I have copd which if you don't know is an incurable lung disease.

So after reading about cardarine and some people saying it feels like having 3 lungs, is it something that could probably help day to day for someone like myself?

Not bothered about the weight loss effects but the lipid aspect is quite a good plus.

Is this worth a try and see if it helps especially on really bad flare up days?
Is it something that needs to be taken daily? Or can you take it days you know you need that extra lung capacity feel ?


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

Copd (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease) is a broad term which can involve many different pathologies. 

Do you know specifically what your problem is?


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

No. Cardarine has not noticable effect on the respiratory system. It increases the ratio of fat:glycogen utilised for energy at zone 2 and zone 3 which means you can go for longer without bonking assuming other areas of your physical fitness are sufficient to make use of the compound. 

It's an incredibly simple compound in terms of its mode of action (from a performance enhancement perspective) yet seems one of the most misunderstood


----------

